# trying to patch a slighty warped ceiling



## jecky (Apr 24, 2017)

Every time I screw a patch into the nailers it cracks. In the picture below i didn’t recess the screws bc as soon as I do the drywall cracksX. 

Trying to figure out how not to crack this piece.

R










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Shims? Cut the hole larger? Plane down a bad joist or stud until it is flat? If that doesn't work, wet down the sheetrock patch and prebend it? Is it acceptable for you if the final repaired ceiling is not flat?


----------



## jecky (Apr 24, 2017)

The ceiling is curved in that area. I’m going to accept a non flat ceiling.



Can I just wet the corner sticking out or should I wet and bend the entire piece? 

Thanks for the tip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

jecky said:


> The ceiling is curved in that area. I’m going to accept a non flat ceiling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Curved by design? I.e a barrel ceiling? In that case you need to wet and bend multiple layers of 1/4" sheetrock.


----------



## jecky (Apr 24, 2017)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> Curved by design? I.e a barrel ceiling? In that case you need to wet and bend multiple layers of 1/4" sheetrock.




Curved by mistake. I’m gonna wet and bend that 5/8” drywall and keep it moving. I never noticed till I decided to renovate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pennhed52 (Jul 13, 2016)

Cut your sheetrock 6" bigger than your square patch. Turn sheetrock over brown side facing you allow 3" around all sides, draw out your square. Score your pencil mark snap over and rip drywall from paper throw your mud on and wad it up in there. California patch job or also referred to as a hot patch


----------



## VincentRight (Nov 4, 2017)

did it worked?? the wet and bend fix?

VincentRight - Right Now www.rightnowcleaning.com


----------



## jecky (Apr 24, 2017)

VincentRight; said:


> did it worked?? the wet and bend fix?
> 
> VincentRight - Right Now www.rightnowcleaning.com




I tried a couple times and the piece cracked. It’s 5/8 rock and the square is 10 1/2”. 

Maybe too small to bend. Not enough leverage.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Use 1/2" and float the rest?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Lath and cement. Then topping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jecky (Apr 24, 2017)

MrWillys said:


> Use 1/2" and float the rest?




Good idea. I’ll try that if this fails:

I’m gonna try to bevel cut the proud edges with a util knife then float it. There’s a light going up there so it’ll be hard to notice with the light on. It’s a bathroom with no natural light. 


M










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jackleg (Jan 22, 2008)

use 1/2 inch.. put 1 layer of cardboard to stud in area that will flush out to 5/8. no cardboard in area that sticks out past plain of existing ceiling.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Why not just be a professional and straighten out the crooked framing? Cut the hole out much bigger. Use a multi tool, planer, or belt sander (even sharp chisel) to take down the hump in the wood. And install the patch properly. It would be done a long time ago.


----------

